# Harsh Review of Cruze Diesel



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Says it's noisier than a TDI and does not achieve good diesel fuel economy. 

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel - Test drive and review


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

He must be a TDI lover. I didn't notice any extra noise or rattle in my Cruze. I love the power it has. I cannot wait to get it back. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a rather poor review. The car isn't noisy at all when you're underway, quite smooth and comfortable on the highway with well muted NVH. Personally, I think the clatter at low speeds gives it character. And I don't know what type of driving the reviewer did. If he did a lot of city and acceleration runs, then he did quite well. Halfassed review in my opinion.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i test drove the car for an hour, the car is quiet

at a stoplight i had to look at the tach, i thought the engine was off


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I read this too and was just checking to see if it made it into the forum yet...you beat me too it This guy tore the car apart! Way too harsh in my opinion. Unfortunately, the VW diesels have been around much longer and have developed a fan base that will do just about anything to keep it "the best." I’d like to see a review talk about some of the SERIOUS issues the VW diesels have...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I tried to post a comment on the review's page - but for some reason it has been blocked.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Can I chime in here as I have had MANY VW TDI and now have a Chevy .....Here is what I got from this post , Yes He Dislikes the Cruze and yes he did slam the car down, Now I can tell you honestly , this car kicks the VW TDI in the A$$ all day long on so many ways ,better fuel range , better fuel system and the Tranny is very good, more dealers then VW and way less to worry about on Fuel Pump Failing . Now the sound it THE SAME!!! as a PD TDI and more quite then the ALH 1.9 TDI , I can really say that as I have had them all . Let me put it to you this way , I NEVER ever have liked a Chevy ....EVER! yet after I got all the specs and facts on this car I was more then sold on it and very happy with it so far and time will tell as far as the build I puts VW to bed and I challenge any VW guy to show me how the TDI is a better build. VW is more refined at the same time at what cost when the dependability is not there. I have looked this car from top to bottom over this weekend , yes I had it on a rack and I will say this again , its a very good build for what it is over the VW .


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I tried to post a comment on the review's page - but for some reason it has been blocked.


The comment section was MIA when I read the article. Weird...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Of course they don't want any comments! lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Unless the diesel in the US Cruze is exceptionally noisy I can't see what he is talking about. I know I have a different engine and auto to yours but whenever I get into my wife's Hyuandi I have to get used to how noisy it is after my diesel. He was right about the badge though, it is almost like GM NA is ashamed to admit they have a diesel. I love the badges on mine.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

wasnt this the same reviewers that favored the ford focus over the cruze. I sometimes wonder if these reveiws are not skewed by a bias on who made it.... he even stated that it was the fault of Gm that turn so many off to the diesel in the fist place.

i drove it for 4 miles, may try it again later for longer, but i love it, yes i hear it a bit more, but i felt no extra shaking

and grant me this, my father and i drive around in a Duramax diesel for the lats 5 years , so not new to diesel


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Noisy? Yes. On the outside...the VW TDI is very quiet, and the average person would be hard-pressed to tell it was a diesel from the outside of the car.

Poor MPG? Wat. As if. 

Their small diesel will get better as the years go on, but it seems better than the VW as a whole package hands-down.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok here is a question , Are the ones here Happy with the Diesel Cruze you got ... I am and time will tell how the dealerships does on service . FYI my only other GM car I ever had and sold if for my 2011 BMW 335D was my 05 GTO 6 speed and that car was made and build by Holden aka the Monaro ,the Mustang guy always gave me crap oh you got a Pontiac POS ...but when it am time to race...THE GOAT handed them their A$$ on a platter ..Man that was a fun car 130 in 3 gear LOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay - you can now leave a comment by using this link:

Test drive: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just noticed in the photo section that he shows the engine without its noise attenuation cover on. There is no other image of the engine. 

Is this ethical? It would be like showing only one picture of the car with no wheels on it. 

Maybe he found the engine noisy without the cover on. 

I think this needs to be challenged. I've already posted one comment on the review, maybe someone else can raise this point to bring some objectivity to the review.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I posted my 2 cents worth


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Ok here is a question , Are the ones here Happy with the Diesel Cruze you got ... I am and time will tell how the dealerships does on service . FYI my only other GM car I ever had and sold if for my 2011 BMW 335D was my 05 GTO 6 speed and that car was made and build by Holden aka the Monaro ,the Mustang guy always gave me crap oh you got a Pontiac POS ...but when it am time to race...THE GOAT handed them their A$$ on a platter ..Man that was a fun car 130 in 3 gear LOL


happy with mine. 55 mpg avg on my travels.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Noisy? Yes. On the outside...the VW TDI is very quiet, and the average person would be hard-pressed to tell it was a diesel from the outside of the car.


Idling the TDI are quiet outside, I can hear the few in my neighborhood more than a block away when they are compression braking down the hill in front of my house.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Idling the TDI are quiet outside, I can hear the few in my neighborhood more than a block away when they are compression braking down the hill in front of my house.


LOL, do they sound like the jake brakes on 18 wheelers?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> LOL, do they sound like the jake brakes on 18 wheelers?


a little bit, I guess the smaller engine size with less cylinders gives it a more unique sound. I was on my porch the first time I heard it and walked out to the street just to see what all the racket was.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just referenced the Motortrend article showing the ECO MT out performs the Jetta TDI for fuel economy. Since the ECO-D out performs the ECO MT this reviewer is either extremely biased or he thinks the Jetta's fuel economy sucks.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

He actually responded to the "fanclub."


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just saw this posted on the review site by one of our very own. Surely a candidate for post of the month!



Manny said:


> Can I chime in here Humm What Hooka Pipe have you been on ??? Really are you kidding me …. Ok Well lets see , I can more then trump you on this. I am Cert. VW TDI Tech/Engineer …..I am the one that goes to the Stealership to fix other tech F ups ….I don’t know were you got your facts sir,but your way off on this car…. The motor been around since 2008 ,a proven Injection system that puts VW to bed in may ways.
> 
> As I have had MANY VW TDI and now have a Chevy …..Here is what I got from this post , Yes He Dislikes the Cruze and yes he did slam the car down, Now I can tell you honestly , this car kicks the VW TDI in the A$$ all day long on so many ways ,better fuel range , better fuel system and the Tranny is very good, more dealers then VW and way less to worry about on Fuel Pump Failing . Now the sound it THE SAME!!! as a PD TDI and more quite then the ALH 1.9 TDI , I can really say that as I have had them all . Let me put it to you this way , I NEVER ever have liked a Chevy ….EVER! yet after I got all the specs and facts on this car I was more then sold on it and very happy with it so far and time will tell as far as the build I puts VW to bed and I challenge any VW guy to show me how the TDI is a better build. VW is more refined at the same time at what cost when the dependability is not there. I have looked this car from top to bottom over this weekend , yes I had it on a rack and I will say this again , its a very good build for what it is over the VW .
> 
> ...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Tom ,,,I am here to help you guys on this Diesel , Its been around since 2008 , has rave reviews in Europe over the years , I hope the Stealerships here will get on the ball with service and do it right the first time ...again time will tell with that here . I am glad to be part of this forum .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I gave mr Aron a Challenge and posted on the site.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wasn't as bad a review as I thought it would be.
Basically didn't like the noise and fuel economy but praised the car otherwise


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like in the original Cruze review he liked the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I reread his review. It appears he liked the car but had been instructed to find fault with it. The problem may be his editor.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just gotta say that I love mine and I'll be up to any fuel challenge they would like


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this sentance prophetically 'sums' it up: _"The whole car seems to be a self-fulfilling prophecy on wheels." _Specifically, that GM made a half-hearted (mediocre) product and is only half-heartedly (mediocre) try to market/sell it...ie: producing a "...just good enough..." product instead of a "...best in class..." product.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

As gotdiesel? said time will give cruze diesel all the respect and authority. Then we'll see how many tdi's lovers will take a look and buy the cruze diesel instead of vw.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

If I thought this car was a joke , I would not have spent my cash on this .


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

It's funny because my friend bought his golf tdi wolfburg edition and I love to wave my hand when I pass in front of him from a stop start...but he's keeping saying that the vw is better...vw fan is hard to make'em look at the dark side of the force...lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 things to take into consideration. 1st the engine cover was just off for the picture. Not sure if this was a demo car for the press to play with. 2nd there was a review where the car came with **** half assed soo bad under the hood and they had to get it serviced durring the review. believe it had an issue with the hard pipes being loose. Boost leak could cause NVH and MPG issues IIRC. Not sure if there was extra sound deadening added by the time we got the cars for publice sale but there is extra sound deadening in the fender wells at least on the ones I seen on this forum.

*edit* review car broke down

Uneven Quality Trips Up


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh my! There is an old line from a Marx Brothers movie. Groucho says to Chico, "Who do you believe? Me, or your own eyes?

OK, my Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel does not behave like the EPA says it should. I am supposed to get an amazing 46 mpg highway, but in a real world test driving from Utah to Wisconsin and back (2975 miles each way), I got a paltry 51.2 mpg (based on mileage vs fuel receipts). That was driving in mountain country where the Rocky Mountains make all other hills look like, well, small hills What a disappointment (detect the sarcasm?). And in the city here in Salt Lake, a mountain city with some really steep hills, I am supposed to get 27 mpg, but my all city driving test this week revealed a measly 33.1 mpg. So, I guess the reviewer is right, the Chevy Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel does not appear capable of delivering anywhere near the projected EPA numbers. (Again, more sarcasm, but I bow to the "experts".)

As for the loud noises, I have scheduled an appointment to have my hearing checked. Clearly I need a hearing aid because unless the windows are open and I am at less than 35 mph, I cannot hear a thing from the engine. My hearing must be really bad. I am just a mere mortal, but that review was from a respected Car Journal by a respected Journalist. I MUST be the one at fault.

But, for what it is worth, I will keep my faults, and my Cruze CTD, and the journalist can "take this job and shove it".

My little torque monster reminds me daily of what a good purchase decision I made. If I ever trade it in, it will be for a newer model of the same thing.

I am having one problem though. It has been a month since my last fill-up and after 400 city driving miles I still have 1/4 tank left. Maybe next week I can visit the pumps.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jpm84092 - you should post this in the comments for this idiots article.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> jpm84092 - you should post this in the comments for this idiots article.


I second that!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In his comments, the reviewer admitted to driving a TDI for a year. 

I wonder who paid for that?

Sounds like a bias that should be disclosed in the review.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Okay - you can now leave a comment by using this link:
> 
> Test drive: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel


How in the world did you find that, by the way?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> How in the world did you find that, by the way?


I found it by accident on GMbeat.com

it seems like about.com is preventing people from expressing themselves directly on this 'review' itself.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

He now admits in the comments section that the TDI he's comparing fuel economy against is a manual. 

Surely it's unfair to compare a manual against an automatic on fuel economy without declaring in the body of the 'review' that there are two different transmissions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm still not impressed with his TDI manual's fuel economy. The TDI diesel doesn't do any better than the ECO MT and his numbers show that.


----------

